# Wings for snowblower?



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone know if a company makes wings for 2 stage blowers. My blowers sit unused unless we get a big storm because it was just faster with a 3-4' shovel on my 1-3" sidewalk accounts. I saw a video on YouTube and it looked like a great idea. Watch "SNOJAC™ Blower Wings Product Video" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/SqYWoNT_JB8
I couldn't find this company anywhere but I wondered if anyone has ever found something or made something similar. I've drawn out something I may try to build but if I can buy one I'd rather do that. Thanks guys


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

http://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_200614684_200614684?hotline=false


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Make some, sounds like something worth pursuing


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Any ideas or thoughts on materials? How thick of steel do you guys think I need, will the sides of the blower even hold up to the extra abuse, etc.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2023637 said:


> Any ideas or thoughts on materials? How thick of steel do you guys think I need, will the sides of the blower even hold up to the extra abuse, etc.


If you could post a pic of your blower and give the model number I could probably come up with some ideas.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm going to try it first on my cheaper craftsman that way if it bends the sides or screws something up its not on my $$$ blowers. I'm not sure what the model number is but if you look at the 24" craftsman blowers I think they're all similar as far as the housing goes. I'm using my phone on here so for some reason (I'm sure it's the user error) my link didn't stand out on the original post. But I'd like to do something like the video, so that way I can fold them in if we get large storms. Here is the link again, I'll see if it loads. 




I've been thinking about it today, and have watched and paused the video a few times, so have an idea, but please, any input would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2023684 said:


> I'm going to try it first on my cheaper craftsman that way if it bends the sides or screws something up its not on my $$$ blowers. I'm not sure what the model number is but if you look at the 24" craftsman blowers I think they're all similar as far as the housing goes. I'm using my phone on here so for some reason (I'm sure it's the user error) my link didn't stand out on the original post. But I'd like to do something like the video, so that way I can fold them in if we get large storms. Here is the link again, I'll see if it loads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's pretty cool and kind of along the same lines of what I was thinking. My idea is simpler and would displace the pressure over a larger area.

I put together some ideas and post them after I finish making/eating dinner.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

This is what I was thinking.

The yellow dash lines is the plate that bolted to the sides of the blower, completely cover the sides to help displace the force. 
Mount Stainless Steel commercial grade door hinges, make sure the pins pull out easy so you can remove wings with out tools. 
Weld tabs on the side plate to mount the wing support with a lynch pin or similar pin.
Use 1" square tube 1/8" wall for wing support, drill holes on each end for pins. 
Mount SS hinge to wings, weld tabs on wing for wing support. put tabs in a couple places so you can adjust angle of wings to reduce width. I'd go for 22.5,45 and 60 degrees.
Use 1/2" conveyer belt for wipers/edge on wings.
I'd use 1/8" steel for side plates and wings, you could use lighter gauge for the side plate but why bother. 
Use SS 5/16" fasteners, washers and lock nuts.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF;2023731 said:


> This is what I was thinking.
> 
> The yellow dash lines is the plate that bolted to the sides of the blower, completely cover the sides to help displace the force.
> Mount Stainless Steel commercial grade door hinges, make sure the pins pull out easy so you can remove wings with out tools.
> ...


YES! Perfect! Do you think the few holes already drilled (for the shoes and drift bars) are enough to hold it? I didn't really want to go putting a bunch of holes in the sides incase it's a failure. I'll give it a go and see how things turn out. Might be a couple weeks, but I'll keep you and everyone posted! Thanks again


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Holes along the edge of the side plate spaced about 6-8" apart wouldn't affect structural integrity to cause a problem. 
I'd mock it up with a card board template before you cut any steel.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help and ideas Buff! Anyone ever used something like this? I've got a cardboard cut out and ready to cut some steel when I have time. Just wanted to see if they've ever used or seen something like this being used.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Those look awesome. What happened to the company from the video?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JMHConstruction;2023745 said:


> Might be a couple weeks, but I'll keep you and everyone posted! Thanks again


Well it'd been more than a few weeks, but I'm finally building these things. My cheap harbor freight welder bit the dust while I was working on something else, and my old arc welder is at my grandparents lake house to do some repairs out there. I didn't want to make the 7 hour round trip just to get the welder, so I'm giving this a go with wood. I figure it will give me an idea how the wings will work, and I can decide if I want to spend the money on steel.

So far I have everything cut out, and painted. I'm going to be putting it together today, and hopefully it all works out. I have used some 1/2" plywood for both the wings and the support on the side of the blower. I'm trying to use stuff I have laying around. Right now I've only spent $13 on it. I'm kind of making it up as I go. I'll give an update when it's finished with some pictures too. For the most part it's what Buff talked about up top as far as design.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2106393 said:


> Well it'd been more than a few weeks, but I'm finally building these things. My cheap harbor freight welder bit the dust while I was working on something else, and my old arc welder is at my grandparents lake house to do some repairs out there. I didn't want to make the 7 hour round trip just to get the welder, so I'm giving this a go with wood. I figure it will give me an idea how the wings will work, and I can decide if I want to spend the money on steel.
> 
> So far I have everything cut out, and painted. I'm going to be putting it together today, and hopefully it all works out. I have used some 1/2" plywood for both the wings and the support on the side of the blower. I'm trying to use stuff I have laying around. Right now I've only spent $13 on it. I'm kind of making it up as I go. I'll give an update when it's finished with some pictures too. For the most part it's what Buff talked about up top as far as design.


You may have snow sticking issue's using wood depending on the temps and moisture content of the snow. How aboot using a Poly cutting board that's used in a kitchen, I have some that are aboot 14X20X3/8 and they're pretty cheap. If there's a plastic's supplier around you can just get sheet stock from them too


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF;2106423 said:


> You may have snow sticking issue's using wood depending on the temps and moisture content of the snow. How aboot using a Poly cutting board that's used in a kitchen, I have some that are aboot 14X20X3/8 and they're pretty cheap. If there's a plastic's supplier around you can just get sheet stock from them too


You think even with paint on them the snow would stick? I may have some old laminate for countertops laying around some where. You think that would work is glued to the face?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Wish I had some snow to test out different stuff with....60 and sunny today..


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

JMHConstruction;2106496 said:


> You think even with paint on them the snow would stick? I may have some old laminate for countertops laying around some where. You think that would work is glued to the face?


I painted plywood to put over stuff in the winter (like the clothes dryer vent) to keep snow from piling up; the snow still stuck to the plyeoid pretty good when I cleaned it off ( didn't slide off).

The glue may not hold after awhile. Better to use some small bolts or screws; they shouldn't cause an issue.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2106496 said:


> You think even with paint on them the snow would stick? I may have some old laminate for countertops laying around some where. You think that would work is glued to the face?


You could always just spray PAM or a silicone on it for testing.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

BUFF;2106530 said:


> You could always just spray PAM or a silicone on it for testing.


Since I already had everything cut and painted I figured I try this. I know there's a nonstick spray for plows and blowers, but can't think of the name. Do you think that will work better?

If these work and don't just piss me off, I'll be rebuilding a better set for both blowers. I don't think the wood will last too long anyway. I figured that I'd just use stuff laying around, and keep the cost as minimum as possible for this set.

I have one side finished, but ended up doing some other things today while it was nice. Tomorrow I'll put together the other side and then look like an idiot pushing a snowblower around in the upper 50s to test it out. I'll try and get some good pictures up with instructions on how I built the wooden ones in case someone is ever interested in building a cheap set. I've spent a total of around $15 for paint and random crap, but if you had to buy everything I'd say under $50.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JMHConstruction;2106775 said:


> Since I already had everything cut and painted I figured I try this. I know there's a nonstick spray for plows and blowers, but can't think of the name. Do you think that will work better?
> 
> If these work and don't just piss me off, I'll be rebuilding a better set for both blowers. I don't think the wood will last too long anyway. I figured that I'd just use stuff laying around, and keep the cost as minimum as possible for this set.
> 
> I have one side finished, but ended up doing some other things today while it was nice. Tomorrow I'll put together the other side and then look like an idiot pushing a snowblower around in the upper 50s to test it out. I'll try and get some good pictures up with instructions on how I built the wooden ones in case someone is ever interested in building a cheap set. I've spent a total of around $15 for paint and random crap, but if you had to buy everything I'd say under $50.


Anything to help keep the snow from sticking would be a benefit, I'd try PAM cooking spray.

I you really want to look like an idiot get a bag of woodchips used for bedding, spread it oot on the drive way and see how the wings work.....


----------



## Lancegee705 (Jan 22, 2019)

JMHConstruction said:


> Any ideas or thoughts on materials? How thick of steel do you guys think I need, will the sides of the blower even hold up to the extra abuse, etc.


I actually made my own in about 2 hrs during a break in the snow storm. I'm not sure the brand of blower bc i forget. But i used 3/4" plywood as the wings so there was some flex. In order to get a clean pass on the sides i used thick rubber on the bottom (used the sidewall of an old tire) and they work awesome. I used door hinges on the side of the chute (there was holes for bolts) to allow for adjustability. To keep the wings in place i bolted brackets onto the middle of the wood and at the back of the chute so in could put a bar in with pins. I used aluminum square stock (one small and one big) so they'd slide within each other. Then i drilled 5-6 in each side so in could adjust how far the wings go out. They work awesome up to like 3-4 inches and made my 24" blower be able to clear probably about 30-36" in one pass. With the door hinges greased i can pop the wings off in about 5 minutes and go at big snows without them. I used them last year and now this year and they're still doing awesome on the same blower. Doesn't seem to put any extra stress on the chute. But if it did, I'd just run a bar across the front of the chute to add support.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Lancegee ^ post some pics ^ lowblue:


----------



## Lancegee705 (Jan 22, 2019)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> Lancegee ^ post some pics ^ lowblue:


I will tomorrow when I get a chance to put the wings back on


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I always wanted something like those wings in the vid for my Toro single stages. I tinkered with joining 2 blowers together for a 42" cut. I never came up with a way to adjoin them simply. still think it would work though.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Ha! I forgot all about this thread. The blower is buried in the garage, and I never even got a chance to use the wings.

I need to find my old phone and post some pictures. I think they'd work if I ever decided to push a blower again.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The SnoJac logo snowman is how I picture Mark O looks...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

...SnoJac is probably more fun to talk to.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Decided to dig out my old phone to post these pictures. I have yet to ever actually use them, so no idea if it really works.

Has adjustable rubber scrapers and the wings are fully adjustable to open/close as needed. Don't remember what the full width was, but it was close to 4' I think. This was more of a prototype, but since I don't use it the final product never got built for the Ariens.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I also put clips above the plastic tool to hold the rods. I use small bungees to hold the wings closed, or you can remove the pins in the hinges and remove them for heavy snow.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

Very interesting.... Maybe I can set up my 7 footer to clear 10 feet.


----------

